# Dock Icons & Java



## jcart12 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi all,
Haven't seen this one mentioned anywhere and I would like to know if it's only me.

I have a shell script which launches a java swing application using 1.3.1. I want to specify a dock icon which is possible but causes unpredictable results. 
e.g.
$JAVAPATH -Xdock:name=Modeler -Xdock:icon=${MODELERPATH}/bin/Modeler.icns -Xmx250M -cp $CPPATH com.wm.bpm.designer.Main $1 $2 $3 $4 $5 $6 $7

It seems to work about 50% of the time, the other 50% of the time it crashes and produces a core dump. The immediate error is

RegisterProcess failed (error = -2805)

I have checked the Apple docs and I have not seen any indication of why this should be a problem and it is really annoying because it does indeed work sometimes. Also if I omit -Xdock:icon and -Xdock:name the app runs fine 100% of the time so it's not a problem with the application. It is most definitely the apple attributes.

The app only runs using 1.3.1 before anyone asks.
regards


----------

